# i hate



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

just thought i'd vent. this girl i was seeing SWEARS thats she's so f*cking punk rock. her and her best friend BOTH. they go around saying that they're so god damn punk. but when i used to blast nofx in my room, they'd always go "what the hell is that?" bitch, don't go around saying you're something if you're not. and what ticks me off even more, is that they got MATCHING lip piercings...to add more to their veil of fakery. argggg. i don't know why it bothers me so much, but it does. like, when did it become cool to be punk? and why even call yourself "punk" if you don't listen to the fuckin music....GRRRR


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

IMO, as long as they have T+A they can pretend to like whatever style of music they like :nod:


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

eh?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

there was already a thread about this. Just let them pose, who gives a sh*t? (except you







)

People who think they are genuinely punk or whatever seem to like nofx. They f*cking suck, the lyrics are so amateurish and the tune reminds me of good charlotte and blink 182.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> there was already a thread about this. Just let them pose, who gives a sh*t? (except you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I also hate posers but.....PUNK IS DEAD!!!!---Have you ever listen to CRASS or CONFLICT or AMEBIX?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> there was already a thread about this. Just let them pose, who gives a sh*t? (except you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 did i claim to be genuinely punk? maybe your skills of observation are lesser than your skills of musical judgement? i listen to punk, never did i claim to be "punk". but apparently, your observational skills aren't too high up there, since you're comparing nofx to blink182 and good charlotte. if you were able to read through some the symbolism and metaphors, you'd see that they sing a lot about political issues, lol.

far from amateur, although they do tend to make some ridiculous songs. but uhh, yeah, you need a lesson or two in punk lyrics analysis.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> I also hate posers but.....PUNK IS DEAD!!!!---Have you ever listen to CRASS or CONFLICT or AMEBIX?


 punk is SOO not dead.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

when i heard a few nofx songs i just couldn't take them seriously, they seem to much of joke band. Listen to some real music and you'll soon realise how wrong you are for deffending them. You will feel as stupid as nofx's lyrics.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

and btw i didn't say you were genuinely punk, maybe you should read what is said before jumping to conclusions. Maybe your observational skills aren't as good as you think.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> when i heard a few nofx songs i just couldn't take them seriously, they seem to much of joke band. Listen to some real music and you'll soon realise how wrong you are for deffending them. You will feel as stupid as nofx's lyrics.


 lol, and what "real bands" would you suggest? some of nofx's songs are eh...out there, but that's what punk is. i suppose "life o'reilly" and "franco un-american" are nonsensical songs too? but uh, go ahead and list your "real bands". i listen to EVERYTHING. metal, psycho billy, hip hop, harcore, you name it.

whoever said that my observational skills were above average, or even average at all? more assumptions, no?



> People who think they are genuinely punk or whatever seem to like nofx. They f*cking suck, the lyrics are so amateurish and the tune reminds me of good charlotte and blink 182.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

so by people you think i meant you and only you? I've made my point, nofx suck and i've already told you what i listen too, as if it matters. Just drop it now its just lame.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I hate people who think they are so bad ass and different than everyone else because they are "punk rock". No one cares if you are punk rock or not, so claim whatever you wish.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> so by people you think i meant you and only you? I've made my point, nofx suck and i've already told you what i listen too, as if it matters. Just drop it now its just lame.


 you never told me what you listen to, lol. i don't even know who you are.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> I hate people who think they are so bad ass and different than everyone else because they are "punk rock". No one cares if you are punk rock or not, so claim whatever you wish.


 but it doesn't just apply to punk rock. it goes for everything, hollywood people, *******, everything. it's everywhere and i'm wondering why people try so hard to be something that they're not.


----------



## Stone1998 (Aug 9, 2004)

NOFX

punkers make me giggle...especially the ones who like to wear a million patches on their jackets...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

oh that must have been on the other identical thread to this one. I like metallica, sabbath, sort of like guns n roses, queen, and the only new band i like are velvet revolver although i've only heard slither, but they seem good and slash is in it.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

PUNK ROCKERS AND GOTHS SMOKE THE BONE I HATE EM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i got a green day t-shirt


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> i got a green day t-shirt


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

slylie said:


> IMO, as long as they have T+A they can pretend to like whatever style of music they like :nod:


 thats right sly!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> PUNK ROCKERS AND GOTHS SMOKE THE BONE I HATE EM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 and they hate you too.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> this girl i was seeing SWEARS thats she's so f*cking punk rock.


whoa! for real!!!????











> I also hate posers but.....PUNK IS DEAD!!!


F__K THAT!!!!!!!!!









- everything is dead, nothing is new now...

if you understand this you get BAMBINO's props.









" _remember the forgotten_ "


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

IM GLAD THEY HATE ME...to bad not 1 of them could kick my ass hahahaha never ever seen a big...unless there fat punk or goth kid


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

nofx are basically a joke band. they have been playing for 20 years, and just have fun doing it. their lyrics aren't the most thought provoking ones ever but they rule. There isnt any band out there that i can think of that have more play on words than nofx. If you listen to more than a few songs you will catch my drift. e.g. "george bush is an imbecile, he likes dick but hates homosexuals" referring to dick cheney. there are many more in nofxs 15 or so albums too.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

I hate bands that try 2 make a political statement...they make me sick


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

"We're the Brews, sportin' anti swaztika tattoos Oi Oi!"


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I listen to punk rock, I am a punk rocker! SUM 41 RULES!!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

wut happend to the kevindel neo nazi guy,?

pennywise?

gob?

jaya the cat?

ramones?

sex pistols?

police?

anyone like any of these?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> IM GLAD THEY HATE ME...to bad not 1 of them could kick my ass hahahaha never ever seen a big...unless there fat punk or goth kid


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

...wow...hyphen...dont argue with retards...u said ur message and now let them act hard if they want to


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> ...wow...hyphen...dont argue with retards...u said ur message and now let them act hard if they want to


 I was not against what hyphen said but i totally disagree with all these new-punk bands.Thats why i asked if he ever listen to CRASS or CONFLICT......

I listen to punk,I play punk,i try to live as punk.But all these new-punk bands make me sick!I like traditional underground stuff and not that NOFX crap.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Classic rock baby!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

4 sum odd reason i hate k fizzly 2? why is that??


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i could kick the living sh*t out of you feeding lol
ramones=punk
buzzcocks=punk


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i wish i had a pic of me doing something rediculous lol yeah none of them could kick your ass feeding lmao....punk is a metaphor for self expression, being you no matter how nuts it may be its not to belong to a cool group the end...I love punk its pure i hate fake punk its dumb.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

feeding how is 6 foot 235 and a 265 millitary press? big enough for ya lmao


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

r u kiddin me u ridiculous fat slob


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> feeding how is 6 foot 235 and a 265 millitary press? big enough for ya lmao


 You don't look 235 from your shoulders.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> People who think they are genuinely punk or whatever seem to like nofx. They f*cking suck, the lyrics are so amateurish and the tune reminds me of good charlotte and blink 182.


 thank you for saying that


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> People who think they are genuinely punk or whatever seem to like nofx. They f*cking suck, the lyrics are so amateurish and the tune reminds me of good charlotte and blink 182.


 Oh come on now, The song "Bob" from NOFX rules!
NOFX is fun... What's the problem?

And everyone is forgetting bands like:
The Damned
The Accused
The Dead Boys
The Zero Boys
The Misfits
They are Punk rock!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

delirium said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > People who think they are genuinely punk or whatever seem to like nofx. They f*cking suck, the lyrics are so amateurish and the tune reminds me of good charlotte and blink 182.
> ...


 Don't forget BLINK!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

delirium said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > People who think they are genuinely punk or whatever seem to like nofx. They f*cking suck, the lyrics are so amateurish and the tune reminds me of good charlotte and blink 182.
> ...


 I used to blast the Misfits, Black Flag, Husker Du, Bad Religion, X, and all that stuff just to piss my parents off and my classic rock-listening-to friends. This music was important for me at the time, because I was bothered by how phony life could be, and these bands gave vent to that somehow. Posers do suck though.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

slylie said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > i got a green day t-shirt











i hope that works


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> PUNK ROCKERS AND GOTHS SMOKE THE BONE I HATE EM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 im goth and i say f*ck you bitch


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

hyphen said:


> FeedingFrenzy said:
> 
> 
> > PUNK ROCKERS AND GOTHS SMOKE THE BONE I HATE EM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 exactly what i think
cuz im goth

f*ck feeding frenzy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


 Well, I don't consider Blink 182 as punk... They are more "pop" than anything,
Like Good Charlotte, Fenix TX and Sum 41.

I do like them though Especially Fenix TX...
It's more happy, baby singing type music... not punk :nod:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

well i'm so punk rock i listen to ashlee simpson...

haha.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

lol fat slob? i would throw your ass across a room and yes im 235 and i was holding a camera in front of my face in that pic i have huge shoulders


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

WOW IM SCARED OF THE FREAK WITH RED HAIR HES SOOOO SCARY...frigen waste of life


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranhafurynut said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > FeedingFrenzy said:
> ...


:laugh: dam i hate goth people
they are usaulyy little subburbon white boys that think there lifes are so bad
that all they think about is death

try growing up in the projects in east new york (brookyln) and lets see what you think a bad life is really like








to all those faggity goth people

and piranhafurynut
its fuckin annoying when u answer multiple posts in a row with new replies


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Death in # said:


> piranhafurynut said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 Exactly they act like life sucks...cuz there gf broke up with them or sum sh*t lol

P A T H E T I C















f*ck GOTHIC PEOPLE


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

waste of life? LOL i am more free than you will ever be I know how to live bud. and i know how to believe in/respect/be myself. which is why i dont go around calling people who are different FREAKS and hatiungs omething i dont understand. which leads me to believ you know nothing of this and probobly like most others NEVER will. and dont lecture me about bad life retard ill shwo you hard knocks ive been trhough it all. and at leats i know how not to be afraid of the crowds of people telling me who to be. you can all kiss my white ass because if you weretelling me i am soem copmplaining p*ssy to my face youd have no f*cking lips left. you knwo nothinga nd like any typical ignorant ims uper cool peice of sh*t you will stay that way. And the only argument you have is bullshit and defensiveness because you have no god damn points...waste of life? LOL!!!!!! You knwo nothing I live how i wanna live. its f*cking great. I dont walk around with my head down trying to be cool with baggy jeans and a nice t-shirt to impress the ladies i dont give a wopping f*ck. if someopne doesnt like me for me then FINGER to them. if you call that a waste of life then ims orry youre a waste of life lol and yourethe little f*ck wi oudl own you i would make yuou my little bitch and make you feel like a 5 year old on daddies lap. Dont even start in with me about what ive been through you couldnt even imagine. and i go to the ghetto everyday. no one f*cking bugs me. kiss my f*cking ass you big mouth talkers people who talk sh*t about what they donno=worthless mindless trash. go to your lil room and turn on your sub woofers and pretend to be bad ass for the ladies and ill be standing here enjoying my life because i dont give a f*ck


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

go to NYC and talk sh*t to a punk rocker LOL....your body will be missing for weeks


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

people who talk sh*t aboutw hatthey donno about DIE!





















you earned what this means and will continue to define the meaning of this MIDDLE FINGER I SO GHOLD DEAR LOL!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

hold


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

is suicidal tendicious considerd punk right


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

I HATE-

people who say their fat due to some medical condition other then their lack of motivation.

People who cage up animals in horrible conditions.

People against abortion, for the reason they think its murder.

People who do drugs and say "my life sucks".

People who dropped out of highschool, didnt go to college, or started working in constrution that say "Life is hard".

People who think saying f*ck is bad.

People who take their stupid f*cking bullshit religion to the extremes.

people who think science is "full of sh*t"

people who dont think outside of the box

people who exaggerate every fucken time they talk

people who talk freely about their problems, without being asked.

people who think they are cool by going against reallity or society, IE rebbels.

People who take past events in history and blame other races for them

the list goes on.. i could be here all night.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

people in the ghetto respect me becaus eiw alk around with my head up and talk to them as a person and not because of how they look. no one bothers me. and it has only happened a few times....they backed off dont f*cking tell me who i am or go around telling people who to be.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

cichla your missings ome information some peopel do drugs because they are in so much pain they donno what else to do. and they never learned how to feel better on their own or how to be ok you cant judge people like that. somepopel have been raped literally and figurativley. and have so much pain they get destructive. youve never been so hurt obviously that you had nothing to go to or do. Ive done dyumb things while hurt..ive had my pain build up to a wall so hiugh that i flipped and cut myself before and none of it was to be cool ive been through ALOT! I do hate people who go against society and think its cool however i think being outside of society for a reason : being honest and real and not putting on an act for otehr people. that in itself is true and right. actively going against something for NO other point than being cool is stupid and pointless.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> people in the ghetto respect me becaus eiw alk around with my head up and talk to them as a person and not because of how they look. no one bothers me. and it has only happened a few times....they backed off dont f*cking tell me who i am or go around telling people who to be.


 this works..

if you approach these people and have a decent convo they will respect you..

if you compliment them on something of theirs, usualy car, sterio, pimped out bicycle, they will respect you..


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

I find people respect me more because im different and when they shake my hand they do it real and they dont look down because id ont pressure them to be cool i just am myself


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> I find people respect me more because im different and when they shake my hand they do it real and they dont look down because id ont pressure them to be cool i just am myself


 uhh.. ok.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Peacock said:


> I HATE-
> 
> people who say their fat due to some medical condition other then their lack of motivation.
> 
> ...


 Great List...
I agree with with all of it, to an extent.
I also hate people who have to talk sh*t and put other people down to make them feel like their insignificant lives are in someway better.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

true i cant stand ignorance AT ALL


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

Peacock said:


> if you compliment them on something of theirs, usualy car, sterio, pimped out bicycle, they will respect you..










ARE YOU SERIOUS??? That has to be the funniest/dumbest things I've read on this board LOL. Do you REALLY think these people respect you when you kiss their ass and say "hey man that is one sweeeet bicycle"??

They probably won't talk sh*t to you or kick your ass because they would feel bad for you but that does not mean they respect you. You have to earn true respect and you don't do that by saying "nice radio!"


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

CretinHOP of whatever the f*ck your name is...you can sit down and write 5 pages of ur self ritious sh*t but thats all it is...you can say ur real and u have had hard knocks and ud kill me and all the bullshit you want...but its sad because u had a few bumps in the rode on whatever scumbag life your living and all the sudden u kno pain and your life is real...please people like you make me sick...like dyein your hair 2 b more of an outkast and sh*t like that..you said u dun like ppl who put on an act but dyeing ur hair is not an act??? hmmm i think it is or you would have no reason to do it...and u stated sum ppl do drigs 2 releive pain and that bullshit...well if ur a real man u dun need 2 resort 2 drugs to solve problems u can b a man and not a p*ssy and solve them in a reasonable manner...an as for the punks and goths in new york they can suck my f*cking c*ck and rot in hell cuz i ant scared of them or u or any1...so u can post all the bullshit u want...and ull still know inside how pathetic you are cuz u had 2 turn goth or punk cuz u couldnt handle a lil pressure


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

this looks like it will be shut down soon


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

stinkyfish said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > if you compliment them on something of theirs, usualy car, sterio, pimped out bicycle, they will respect you..
> ...


there are certain levels of respect you complete retard. even just smiling at some one is a sign of respect.. if you get in a laugh, or make the other person feel good about them selfs, they generally will think of you as a "cool person".. this is a level of respect MUCH higher then an "average joe".. an "average joe" is in question, someone they dont know at all, they could be cool people or fucknutts (yourself). but a "cool person" is an identified NICE person who means them no harm and there for does not = competition.

you truly are a moron.

i feel DUMBER knowing you live on the same planet as i do.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Cretin, don't listen to people. You seem to know what you're talking about to me. However don't say you're going to beat people up on the internet, it just looks stupid and its annoying. e.g i could talk sh*t about you now and insult you so much you want to hit me, but you can't so it will just be a bitch fight over the internet.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wow, this thread is still going? lol. i've just come to the conclusion that i really hate EVERYONE until they prove to me [voluntarily OR involuntarily] that they're worth liking. it's not hard to do. and if you have to try, then i probably wouldn't like you anyway.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Well, punk is dead. I am without honor, and punk died with it.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

hyphen said:


> wow, this thread is still going? lol. i've just come to the conclusion that i really hate EVERYONE until they prove to me [voluntarily OR involuntarily] that they're worth liking. it's not hard to do. and if you have to try, then i probably wouldn't like you anyway.


 i hate most people, they just don't understand me, i'm going to my room to play NoFX really loud. Then i'll slap on some makeup, rip my jeans and complain about everything


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

well i get mad...looking stupid so what? lol i have done it many times even in person and often or fun. and i just liked to comment about the fact lol he thought all "punks" were little


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > wow, this thread is still going? lol. i've just come to the conclusion that i really hate EVERYONE until they prove to me [voluntarily OR involuntarily] that they're worth liking. it's not hard to do. and if you have to try, then i probably wouldn't like you anyway.
> ...


 hahahaha...no.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> feeding how is 6 foot 235 and a 265 millitary press? big enough for ya lmao


 you'll have to give me your shoulder routine, even when I was benching 395 and shoulder pressing the 118lb dumbells I couldn't touch 265 on military press







...I'm assuming your are talking about pressing free weight with a barbell

on a sidenote to ppl that like the old school stuff I highly recommend the "bruisers" if you haven't listened to any of them:

21 years
intimidation
these two boots of mine
fists full of nothin

^^ a few good bruisers songs to start checking up on


----------



## PearlGirl (Aug 9, 2004)

hyphen said:


> but it doesn't just apply to punk rock. it goes for everything, hollywood people, *******, everything. it's everywhere and i'm wondering why people try so hard to be something that they're not.


 A Lack of self identity, and the natural human instinct to "belong".









Some things I hate are people who don't have compassion for others

Judging before thinking or getting to know

Those who talk the talk but don't walk the walk.

People who blindly follow bad leaders

Bad leaders who only pick blind followers so they can stroke their broken ego

Everything that Peacock said: I concur.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I hate morons who use the squat rack to do curls


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PearlGirl said:


> Everything that Peacock said: I concur.


Girl, be very careful when you say that. VERY VERY careful.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> PearlGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Everything that Peacock said: I concur.
> ...


 *slap*


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> people who exaggerate every fucken time they talk


f--k you


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I hate morons who use the squat rack to do curls


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

Peacock said:


> there are certain levels of respect you complete retard. even just smiling at some one is a sign of respect.. if you get in a laugh, or make the other person feel good about them selfs, they generally will think of you as a "cool person".. this is a level of respect MUCH higher then an "average joe".. an "average joe" is in question, someone they dont know at all, they could be cool people or fucknutts (yourself). but a "cool person" is an identified NICE person who means them no harm and there for does not = competition.
> 
> you truly are a moron.
> 
> i feel DUMBER knowing you live on the same planet as i do.


geez that really pissed you off!







you need to lay off the name calling and show me a little respect buddy! compliment my "sterio" or at least tell me my bicycle is cool! Just show some respect would ya!!!!


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

hyphen said:


> FeedingFrenzy said:
> 
> 
> > PUNK ROCKERS AND GOTHS SMOKE THE BONE I HATE EM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 yah, but no 1 cares what they think


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

indecisive said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > FeedingFrenzy said:
> ...


and people care what you think? apparently, bill o'reilly thought their thoughts counted since he called out some punk band names on his show, as well as some celebrities. i don't see o'reilly calling you out to his show, lol.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

stinkyfish said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > there are certain levels of respect you complete retard. even just smiling at some one is a sign of respect.. if you get in a laugh, or make the other person feel good about them selfs, they generally will think of you as a "cool person".. this is a level of respect MUCH higher then an "average joe".. an "average joe" is in question, someone they dont know at all, they could be cool people or fucknutts (yourself). but a "cool person" is an identified NICE person who means them no harm and there for does not = competition.
> ...


 here is an idea.. how about you crawl back into that little box you call home, do a water change on your tinney little 55 gallon tank, and STFU newb.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Peacock said:


> stinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 Damn, I'm still a Newb, so I'm gonna go change the water in my 55 right now. LMFAO that comment was classic.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

hyphen said:


> indecisive said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...










forgot 2 add **Sarcasm** to the post


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

This thread is making for great entertainment. keep flaming each other.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

MD..start doing them standing its ALOT harder watch your lower back and keep your sets fairly low because it causes alot of stress on the shoulder girdle and if you bench alot this will add to that...since benching is even worse for your shoulders. 2 working sets 2 standing push press combined with 1-2 sets of seated dumbell or millitaries...2 sets of side laterals(one heavy and onehigher reps) 1x to the front (medium reps) and 2x to the back(heavy and light) you can do shrugs or cleans to follow this up and rotator cuff work. its not about tons of sets with shoulders. shoulders are explosive muscles...oh and BTW punk has changed social structure and music..no one cares what they think but they changed society? whatever... when you listen to any newer rock band(after 1976) on the radio and you like it be sure to thank the ramones for me. and it has created more acceptance for people who dontw anna be all the same. it has stemmed from punk. period. if you actually understood punk outside of people who tried to hard/fake BS youd like what it is. its alot more than whatyou think or know. even people that are into punk alot of them dont get it either. and even the small things thatarent socially accepted have a changing big affect on the whole and punk has done this quite a bit if you knew your music/ social history. this thread is getting blah to me seriously...


----------

